# 4/7/09 hunt



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

[/list]


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## sx2hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

very nice pics man, those are sick!!loooks like a good hunt, good job guys.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Did that guy that is chewing on the snow goose forget his lunch?


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

So how many did you end with?


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

we ended up with 30 birds on this hunt, ill post more pics after school.


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

How many decoys did you have out? Were you just running fb's?


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

wood duck2 said:


> How many decoys did you have out? Were you just running fb's?


 all full body spread with 550 of them


----------



## Cranedeker (Sep 4, 2008)

brobones said:


> Did that guy that is chewing on the snow goose forget his lunch?


Just a reminder to everyone to keep a Powerbar in your blind bag! uke: :idiot:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

brobones said:


> Did that guy that is chewing on the snow goose forget his lunch?


Ha he gave that goose a little bit of grandmas biscuits.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

WOW!!!! what did that taste like?


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Gotta love the look of a fullbody Spread!!!.... :koolaid: I drank it too.. :beer:


----------



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

brobones said:


> Did that guy that is chewing on the snow goose forget his lunch?


He doesn't look much like Phil Robertson....I thought he was the only one who bit his ducks and geese on the back of the head.

Heck of a hunt and some awesome pics!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice pics. Is that white-bellied blue going on the wall?


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

SDwaterfowler said:


> Nice pics. Is that white-bellied blue going on the wall?


Na i got a different one thats going on the wall.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Is it better than that one in the second to last picture? That one is a beauty!


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

SDwaterfowler said:


> Is it better than that one in the second to last picture? That one is a beauty!


look at my other post.


----------

